# Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So I was wondering if any of you who have bought some of this have cracked into it yet? I was using 20g into 38g in around 35-36 seconds at 93 degrees and 4 seconds preinfusion at 56% pressure the shot that long seemed to bring out some extra sweetness and body for me. As it aged it seemed to gain more of a winey sort of note in the way a good Port does.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ordered some that should be arriving tomorrow. How long did you rest it before use? Are you only using in espresso?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I was using for espresso and flat whites, I rested it for ~10 days before opening it, I originally bought it to use for brewed and then when I saw how dark the roast was I decided to use it as espresso instead.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Mines only had 5 days rest so far so not opened it yet. I was going to try it while watching Eurovision last night but in the end I resisted the temptation. I've noticed that it doesn't seem to be degassing very much i.e. the bag hasn't blown up and inflated like happens with some beans, so I may try it sooner rather than later and see.

I only have an 18g VST basket so 20g will probably be too much to fit in but I try it at 19g and see how it goes.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I was using for espresso and flat whites, I rested it for ~10 days before opening it, I originally bought it to use for brewed and then when I saw how dark the roast was I decided to use it as espresso instead.


How dark, Charlie? With oils visible on the beans? As dark as their 'mahogany roast'? (Their mahogany Jampit was a bit too dark for my taste.)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Mines only had 5 days rest so far so not opened it yet. I've noticed that it doesn't seem to be degassing very much i.e. the bag hasn't blown up and inflated like happens with some beans, so I may try it sooner rather than later and see.


Same here. Going to wait until day 8 or 9. Will feed back as soon as it's in the cup.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonners said:


> How dark, Charlie? With oils visible on the beans? As dark as their 'mahogany roast'? (Their mahogany Jampit was a bit too dark for my taste.)


Not quite that dark, unfortunately my bag has all gone now







and got a lot to get through before I can order some more of it so I can't take you a piccy sorry. They're certainly roasted very well I couldn't really detect much if any roasty flavours and it seemed to get better as I got towards the end of the bag. I'll more than likely be buying at least 1kg of it next time.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I caved and opened the bag this morning. Here's some pictures.

















Colour is nowhere near Jampit Hit. The black disk in the second picture is the lid of a coffee compass vacuum jar so you have a true black comparison.

I'm using them too early and I haven't hit the sweet spot with my first two pulls but on the nose is chocolate and cherry and maraschino. (It's like Hotel Chocolat Vietnam 78% cacao - if that means anything.)

I can't wait to get everything zeroed in.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope you enjoy them Obnic, I now can't wait to get through my current coffee mountain so I can order a kg of it next time.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Had to rein myself in - blew through some 200g today. Only have 500g and they're not properly rested yet. Seemed to work best with 18g rather than my go to 15/16g dose and at 199F/93c (was quite sharp below that). Hot chocolate and cherry. Expecting more as the bean rests.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

What machine are you using Obnic ? I know Charlie is using a Sage so can set his brew temperature and pressure etc. I assume that you are also using a Sage or PID enabled machine ? My machine is an HX so not sure what my actual temperature is.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try and err on the hotter side Marcus so if you flush before your shot then flush less so the group is hotter.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm using and Expobar Leva Dual Boiler 2009 model. Big limitation is my grinder - a Mazzer Mini E on demand (68mm burr). I'm hoping to trade up soon.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Try and err on the hotter side Marcus so if you flush before your shot then flush less so the group is hotter.


Thanks Charlie. I guess I need to do some experimenting with a thermometer to get she base line figures on how hot my isomac is currently setup for. Its a bit of a juggling act setting the pressure stat between steam power and brew temperature. Its currently set at the recommended 1.3bar which is supposedly the best compromise.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Obnic said:


> I'm using and Expobar Leva Dual Boiler 2009 model. Big limitation is my grinder - a Mazzer Mini E on demand (68mm burr). I'm hoping to trade up soon.


Thanks for info Obnic.. nice machine









I thought the Mazzer Mini E had 64mm burrs not 68mm ? What grinder are you hoping to upgrade to?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You're right 64mm. Typing before thinking. RR55 OD or just going for it with a conical.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

So you're getting caught up in all the talk about how good the RR55's are







Trouble is that now the secrets is out the prices are rising. I guess apart from the price the main thing will be if you single dose or not. If you do then a conical should be better from a retention point of view.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Decided to give these ago over the weekend. I've made a couple of large flat whites (8 or 9 oz) but I'm finding the flavours very weak and subdued. I'm doing 19g in and 32g out in 25 secs. Of course it may simply be that I'm so used to the darker roasts I've been drinking recently that my taste buds need time to re adjust

















I will try the next one with less milk and see how that helps.

I will say that both drinks have been very pleasant and drinkable. I can certainly taste the sweet fruitiness in the background and there is non of the acidic taste I was expecting from its description.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Marcus I was pulling 38g from 20g in, at 93 degrees and in 36 seconds and into a 5 or 6 oz cup with milk, grinding tighter and pulling longer and less milk seemed to get the best out of the beans for me.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK Charlie.. finer, slower, higher, shorter .. got it


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I must admit that as the Mythos has the burrs set up the way it has I have been inspired by the EK guys experiments and been doing some experimentation of my own just to see how far I can push results with the Mythos, also having the Sage's ability to compensate for grind level to a degree helps as well.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

How does the sage compensate for the grind? Is it something to do with pressure profiles ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> How does the sage compensate for the grind? Is it something to do with pressure profiles ?


Basically yes you can play with the preinfusion pressure and times to affect how fast the shot runs, and also you can run the tail end of the shot at preinfusion pressure ( I keep forgetting I didn't have the Sage when you came over which is why I forget to mention this stuff)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Err, actually you DID have the Sage when I came over to yours, you just didn't actually own it at that stage







To be fair I think it was a bit of "an Aladdin's cave" and I probably forgot more than I remembered from my visit so you may very well have explained all the fancy Sage stuff.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK.. I've made a few coffees with these beans npw but I obviously have a far leas sophisticated pallet than the rest of you as I'm not really getting a lot of flavour from them. Reducing the amount of milk has helped a little but its still pretty subtle, reminds me of a weak slightly sour Rave Fudge. Reducing my HX flush to increase the temperature of the water helped with the sourness a bit but I still wouldn't call it sweet.

I've also noticed that it seems to go bubbly once left for a minute.. is it just me or do other people's do this as well ?

View attachment 7289


Charlie.. maybe I should bring my bag of beans over to you so you can show how it should be done.. on a real grinder


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> OK.. I've made a few coffees with these beans npw but I obviously have a far leas sophisticated pallet than the rest of you as I'm not really getting a lot of flavour from them. Reducing the amount of milk has helped a little but its still pretty subtle, reminds me of a weak slightly sour Rave Fudge. Reducing my HX flush to increase the temperature of the water helped with the sourness a bit but I still wouldn't call it sweet.
> 
> I've also noticed that it seems to go bubbly once left for a minute.. is it just me or do other people's do this as well ?
> 
> ...


Not a problem if you want to bring them over, just let me know when.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As soon as I can find a free day I'll let you know.


----------

